# Swedish: filsofin



## *Louis*

Hello! I am reading a swedish novel and I have come across this strange word that I can't find anywhere. I think it's ett sammansatta ord, could you please confirm it? I don't think it means "philophy".

The word in question is FILSOFIN. Does it mean something like "the rude person of the lane" or something like that?

Waiting for your replies, guys!

*Louis*


----------



## MattiasNYC

What is the complete sentence?


----------



## *Louis*

Hon tycks dock inte värdera den djupare filsofin i situationen.

Tack!


----------



## AutumnOwl

It would be a great help if you had provided the name of the book and the author to be able to give you a correct answer, now I can only make a blind guess. If "she" or the voice in the book is an less educated person who tries to sound more educated than s/he is the answer would be that_ filsofin_ means philosophy. _Hon tycks dock inte värdera den djupare filsofin i situationen_ = she doesn't seem to value the deeper philosophy in the situation.


----------



## *Louis*

Bokens titel är "Min mormor hälsar och säger förlåt" av Fredrik Backman 
Tack för hjälpen!


----------



## MattiasNYC

Looks like a misspelling to me. Either an error when printing the book or as AutumnOwl said an attempt to make the person saying it sound less sophisticated. (Mis)Spelling it in English would be close to "the deeper philsophy". It'd be somewhat ironic that a person would point out someone else's lack of deeper understanding of philosophy while spelling and pronouncing it "philsophy".


----------



## AutumnOwl

Is the "she" the seven-year-old Elsa or her "odd" granny, then the mistake could have been done by a child or an old person which could explain "filsofin".


----------



## *Louis*

Ingen av dem. Det är berättaren som säger det.  Jag tycker att berättaren menar ju "philosophy", den enda möjliga lösningen.


----------



## AutumnOwl

*Louis* said:


> Ingen av dem. Det är berättaren som säger det.  Jag tycker att berättaren menar ju "philosophy", den enda möjliga lösningen.


Och vem är berättaren?


----------



## hannespetri

Here "filosofin" is just the definite form of "filosofi", meaning _philosophy_, although in this usage it refers to something like "the philosophical aspect [of the situation]".


----------



## AutumnOwl

hannespetri said:


> Here "filosofin" is just the definite form of "filosofi", meaning _philosophy_, although in this usage it refers to something like "the philosophical aspect [of the situation]".


Nu handlar frågan inte om "filosofin" utan "filsofin" med bara ett *o*.


----------



## hannespetri

Sorry! Läste slarvigt och överilade mig. Då kan jag bara hålla med: det måste röra sig om stavfel!


----------

